# Pirates of the Caribbean - Salazars Rache: Erster Langtrailer zeigt jungen Jack Sparrow und mehr!



## RonjaBlei (3. März 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Pirates of the Caribbean - Salazars Rache: Erster Langtrailer zeigt jungen Jack Sparrow und mehr!* gefragt.


					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Pirates of the Caribbean - Salazars Rache: Erster Langtrailer zeigt jungen Jack Sparrow und mehr!


----------



## Phone (3. März 2017)

Die Animation des Bösewichtes bzw. Haare und Gesucht sind echt schlecht. 
Das sieht aus als ob die Haar versetzt sind.


----------



## Worrel (3. März 2017)

Ich denke mal, das ist Absicht - also daß die Haare des Untoten(!) sich nicht den normalen Gesetzen von Wind und Gravitation beugen müssen. Mal schauen, wie das in einer kompletten Szene aussieht.


----------



## Phone (3. März 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, das ist Absicht - also daß die Haare des Untoten(!) sich nicht den normalen Gesetzen von Wind und Gravitation beugen müssen. Mal schauen, wie das in einer kompletten Szene aussieht.


Wieso muss der Geist dann gehen anstatt z.B. zu schweben^^
Ich bleib dabei..Da hat sich einer mit der Physik nen Spaß erlaubt im Studio.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. März 2017)

Sieht doch ganz nett aus. Wird auch irgendwie mal wieder Zeit für ein bisschen Sparrow-Action. Dennoch wird wohl Teil 1 ewig mein Favorit bleiben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. März 2017)

Besser als "Fremde Gezeiten" wird er schon sein, den zu übertreffen sollte nicht schwer sein. 

Mal schauen in wieweit und wie gut Bloom und Knightley den Film bereichern werden. Gerade deren Fehlen hat in Teil 4 ein großes Loch hinterlassen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cicero (3. März 2017)

Mal wieder ein Trailer, der viel zu viel von der Story zeigt. Warum, Hollywood, warum? Traut ihr der Qualität eurer eigenen Filme nicht mehr, das ihr immer mehr Storydetails in Trailern verratet? Oder dem Zuschauer? Mittlerweile müsste man ´ne Spoilerwarnung vor den Trailern bringen... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Mav3R1c0 (3. März 2017)

Freu, freu, freu ...


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. März 2017)

Schade, dass Marcus Off nicht wieder die Synchro von Jack übernimmt. Der Zug ist wohl für immer abgefahren. Und wer ist dieser absolut öde Elizabeth Swann-Ersatz?


----------

